# would freezing food kill disease?



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

i have heard that one of the most nutritious meals for ps is whole fish. i have access to all the bream i want (baby bream about 2 inches long), but they are wild caught, so my worries about diesease/parasites keep me from using them as live feeders. if i froze the bream would it kill any disease. also could i quarantine them for a while and treat them with something to make them safe as live feeders?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know. 
I've heard that freezing will kill the annelid-type parasites inside the fish and some of the bacteria will die because they cell wall will be broken by ice crystals. This doesn't mean that the fish is sterilized, though.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

You'd have better luck microwaving them.


----------



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

[You'd have better luck microwaving them. ]

you mean just zapping them for a few seconds?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

i would say freezing them could actualy work but still no garuntee that it will kill all of the parasites or bacteria. but you could also try boiling aswell as freezing as the tempriture cahnges will kill most things throught the shock.

but in doing this you will also leech the fish of most of the major nutrients needed.

so i would suggest a three week quarentien on them and adding a anit-parisite and bacteria the first week then a anti-fungal the second then the last week just let it get into there systems and do its job.

hope this helps.


----------



## blantwon (Oct 20, 2004)

it does help, thanks guys


----------



## Xantarc (May 25, 2004)

well ive always heard boiling water kills germs so thats my best bet


----------

